#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  خرید شاسی سامسونگ

## Behnam0005

با سلام خدمت جناب صابری...
نیازمند شاسی سامونگ مدل CS_32600باشماره شاسی S63A 
باتشکر...
سوال بعد ترانزیستور IRG71C28uموجود دارید...معادلی داره...
ی سایت خارجی خوندم BUz90...درسته آیا؟

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام خدمت جناب صابری...
> نیازمند شاسی سامونگ مدل CS_32600باشماره شاسی S63A 
> باتشکر...
> سوال بعد ترانزیستور IRG71C28uموجود دارید...معادلی داره...
> ی سایت خارجی خوندم BUz90...درسته آیا؟


.
سلام مهندس بهنام عزیز. شاسی را متاسفانه ندارم. 
ترانزیستور را هم تا به حال نداشته ام. باید دیتا شیت را مقایسه کنید تا ببینید معادل هم هستند یا نه.

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## Behnam0005

ممنون و سپاس گذار...

----------

